# Faline:)



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Day 145 is November 13th.

I felt baby movement last night, yay She lays around with her ears back when she's not eating, but seems content, but I can tell she's getting uncomfortable.

Added the most current picture, 8/11, will get an updated one as soon as I remember to take the camera out with me. 

I wish she'd shed out the rest of her rusty colored fur from before I got her... her "new" chocolate color is so pretty She looked orange-ish/tan and I didn't even realize she was agouti last March.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: August/September/November kiddings...maybe?*

HA, Nemo has that look like he did something, but he is not telling!

Your does are nice. Hope they are preggers for you!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: August/September/November kiddings...maybe?*

I have a ND doe that is due August 7th and she isn't very round, but she does have some udder growth. Keep watching Doll for udder growth. I'm sure she will start soon or else she might not be bred.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: August/September/November kiddings...maybe?*

Haha, Nemo's always up to something I think in the picture he had successfully kicked someone off of the plastic dog house so he could jump up and get in my face. He's currently making the ever wonderful switch from sweet lovebug to boy with an attitude.

Hah, yeah, Doll is dealing with daily udder checks just like the other girls. She hates it the most.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I added a newer picture of Faline and took the rest of the questionable does off


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad picture through a streaky window and then blown up, but more of an idea of how wide and deep (though you cannot see the deep part very well in picture, bottom of belly is a good 3 or 4 inches lower than normal) she is getting.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness...she's that wide and still has a ways to go!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I say twins.... yeah...babies...I love babies.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What Cute goaties!! I love the look of Nemo!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Faline's udder is starting to bulk up. It was a loose handful, now it's about 1.5 handfuls. 8 weeks to go by the calendar She's so miserable, lays all sprawled out on her side with head in funky positions. Kind of creepy till I see her breath.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Any chance she got bred earlier? Mine usually don't have a udder forming 2 months out more like starting at 1 & 1/2 out or 1 month out. 
I do know all are different. :scratch: You felt babies move back in July? They would have been 1 month old if she is due Nov. you should not feel movement at that stage. Any bucks share a fence with her or buckling left in with them?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

No, I felt baby movement a week or so ago. SOrry, I edited the first post and didn't think about it being conflicting dates 

She could of been bred a week or two earlier. I'm just going by the 24-36 hour period that Nemo obsessed over her and I saw breeding and then no more heats. 5 days before that period she was acting in heat and he was chasing her around, but I didn't see breeding. So I'm going with the 2nd day, but am keeping an eye out for the earliest possible date as well. I figure it's just a guestimate anyway, you really don't know till they're born


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

6 more weeks


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

4ish more weeks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's progressing nicely! I think at least twins!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm hoping for at least twins, I don't want a single being lonely They are going to be bottle fed in order to avoid them picking up her tendacy towards skittish and extreme jumpy-ness. I think she has a lot of room to hide babies in there?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

3 more weeks She's hitting the lay, sit or stand around with ears pinned back and misserable part. Also, siphons her grain way slower than she used to, she's no longer first piggy done eating.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

First day 145 is the 8th, second day 145 is the 13th. 1-1.5 weeks. Since she's half pygmy I'm hoping she'll kid earlier, I'm tired of waiting So is the family that wants her for a milk goat I haven't been able to get her to stand still long enough to snap a picture recently.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

It's quite amazing the difference between AM and PM pictures. TOok today's picture in the AM and she doesn't look nearly as wide as she has been I think she was hunched up some too, she really didn't want me behind her. Day 135 or 140


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What is her other half? (She's half pygmy and half - ?) Definitely looks like more than one to me, but also like she isn't really that close unless her udder is going to blow up overnight. 

Jan


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a feeling she only has half an udder. I was hoping the lopsided dry udder was how she was dried off in her previous home, but it's staying pretty uneven.

I don't know what her other half is, just "dairy goat".


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

So I found out from previous home and she wasn't gradually dried off. Just not milked when they purchased her to be a then bottle baby buddy. The small side dried up really quick and bigger side got huge before it dried. Today's picture


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she doesn't make you wait too long !

You said she's going to be a family milker...will you keep her kids then send her or will you wait til they're weaned?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

She'll probably move about a week after birthing. I want at least the first 2 days of her milk for kiddos and make sure she's recouping well first. I love the goat, but our personalities clash. Her need to run away from every sudden movement and to go all "wild goat" on me on a whim drives me nuts


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Day 144 or Day 139


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I am going to guess triplets


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

That'd be fun I made her stand still long enough for me to feel around her belly some today. She has a kid sitting on top/to side of her rumen on the left. Couldn't even feel her rumen. She still guzzles her grain, but is at the hay significantly less the past few days. I don't think she has any room to stuff herself full of hay anymore, she's a total hay hog normally I'm hoping she takes the full moon, in 2 days, as a hint to let them out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Tendons are lower and softening. Not their normal rock hard, super easy to find selves


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor thing is so uncomfortable, she was sitting up a second before I took the picture.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: come morning , poor baby she looks uncomfortable.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls would be awesome The person I have waiting on kids wants a doeling. I'd be very tempted to keep a blue eyed doeling if it's fun colored. Hehe, I'm not supposed to keep any babies. 

No babies yet this morning, tendons are still there and she needs to finish filling her udder, but her belly did drop some yesterday. She no longer has a kid on top of her rumen.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Closer up and not through double pane glass windows


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

looking good! hope she doesn't make you wait too long and gives you girls! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Day 147...


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

She's extra wide/wild/bulgy eyed than normal and stretching this morning. Just peaking at her through the window. I was out around 1AM, about 6 hours ago, the wind had me awake half the night and I could barely find her tendons then. Not a significant change in her udder, but hopefully that'll balloon up soon


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Tendons are completely gone, udder is filling and she's been yelling all day, she's usually pretty quiet. Stretching lots and scrunching up like she needs to urinate, but isn't. Also lost her plug about an hour ago when I was last out there. Now she just needs to progress fast enough that I can get to bed at a reasonable time


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh soon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure if there is any where or way you can have her off of the tether. I would worry that it may cause problems during kidding or to the small kid.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I have been watching your thread, can't wait to see babies!
I agree with Logan, I would get her off the tether if at all possible. Among the possible problems it might cause, it looks like it might make it hard for her to get into a comfy spot to kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder is definately filling and I hope she goes tonite but I'm thinking that she'll likely wait til late morning /early afternoon....at least by her udder growth, with my own girls they tend to deliver within 24 hours of noticeable filling.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

The other end isn't connected to anything. The only way I can get my hands on her is to have the ability to grab the end from a distance. She can go where ever she wants out there. She's choosing to be in that corner. Kids are coming straight into the garage. It'll be less stressful in the end for her to not bond with them. I don't want them to pick up her skittish tendacies and she's off to a new home in a few days.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Woke up to a doggy piddle waterfall, he's getting his wire crate switched out for a plastic one tomorrow. ANyway, so went out to check on Faline, 2 bucklings, mostly dry and already bonded. So she gets to keep them for 3 or so hours till the rest of my household wakes up and the enighbors can just deal. That's when I would of checked if that dog didn't wake me up. Just thought I'd update, since I am now wide awake at 2AM Will get pictures in the morning, forgot to grab my phone on the way out there.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

:clap: Congrats on the kids. Sorry you didn't get any doelings though!
Can't wait to see them.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

It's ok, I didn't need the temptation of doelings Getting pictures onto my computer now. The black has wattles, I love wattles Going to post pictures in birth announcements


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:leap: Glad they arrived safely!


----------

